# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Aleria: Water Temple Sky City

## FallenImmortal

*Aleria: Water Temple Sky City*
_Traditional, on 11x14 paper. Pencil, Pigma Micron Pens, and Chameleon Markers._

This was my first and only attempt at a large-scale map (larger than letter-sized paper) so far, completed in 2020. It was a fun exercise in learning how to use alcohol markers, trying a large-scale map, and testing floating islands and decorative elements, especially within my first year returning to map-making as an adult. I learned a lot from it, and it's rough, but it would be a fun map to return to with a little more experience and time to lend to the project.

----------


## FallenImmortal

Some WIP photos.

----------


## wminish

This is looking really nice and a really innovative idea for a map too. I really like the use of shading and the border details are really nice as well.

----------

